# Can ULE be influenced?



## Stefan Andritoiu (May 29, 2015)

Are there any functions that can influence the ULE scheduler to pick a specific task next?
Like the equivalent of set_next_buddy(struct sched_entity *se) on Linux, or something similar.


----------

